# South African coming to Germany



## rands11215 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all, what are the odds for a South African Male with 4 years ESL experience in South Korea to teach English in Germany( very flexible with location )? 

Thank you for any help. 

Randall.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try some of the language schools, but without a work permit or EU passport I think it will a lot more difficult even with experience.


----------

